# New LGB Catalog



## johnnyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I found this on LGB Family forum, I don't know what this means for us in the US market, but at least Marklin has kept LGB name seperate and are projecting a GE 6/6 II RhB for 2009.  The catalog is in both German and English, could be a sign.

Johnny

http://www.modellcentrum.de/html/neuheiten_20083.html


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

It's great to finally see some hard, official news regarding current and future LGB production. I noticed that they were all European models. Is LGB still going to manufacture past or new American models, or could that be done independently by LGB of America? Didn't LGBoA handle all of the recent Amtrak rolling stock in-house?


----------



## johnnyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know if they are going to handle any American prototypes yet, the forum I found this on speculated that it might be next year, Marklin would have acquired everything to make US prototypes. That is why I posted it here because of the European prototypes. I also read that they are exporting difficulties coming out of Germany and not just to the US. It seems that Marklin is still in negotiations with suppliers around the globe to get LGB back on the market. I take the release of the limited catalog as a good sign, my family has been involved in 'corporate' America for 100 years and I know first hand about mergers and take overs and the headaches that come with it. Marklin I hope sees that there is still a market for LGB and a demand for high quality. I know that they have been lambasted over the past six months for acquiring LGB, but at least they are model train makers and not some investment group trying their hand in something new. 

Johnny


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Aren't those the ore cars that are based on US prototypes?


----------



## Leonard (Feb 26, 2008)

Marklin are already producing LGB track, its already available on this side of the water(UK), although R3 points are scarce. Production of rolling stock is being transferred to Hungary, and the latest news was that shipping should start late Summer


----------

